# Gulf Shores



## jdw34 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello, 

I just joined the forum today due to the fact that I am headed down to Gulf Shores in August. I grew up going to the Fort Morgan area and fishing from the beach and the old pier at Fort Morgan Marina. I used to love fishing that pier at night.....

I have had some good success in the past on the beach using a Speck Rig. Usually catch Specks, Catfish, Hardtail, Ladyfish...etc. Which is a lot of fun, especially for the kids when they get both hooks going hard. What I'm hoping to do this year, while the kids fish for the little guys, is to hook into something big from the beach. I've read a lot on here about distance casting and such so I know it all starts with a good reel and pole to get the distance. I've also read about the pyramid weights and such. 

My question: Are there any tips or tricks for this area that anyone can give me so that I can have some success in fishing for the big guys? I'll be around the 4 mile marker and plan on walking the beach and fishing the point. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

JDW34


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, I don't do much of this type of fishing, but there are lots of folks on here that do.

Jim


----------

